# Just found this little sweetheart.



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

This baby fell out of a nest in a very tall pine tree in my garden today. I rang my vet who said I could bring it in to have it euthanised. I didn't think that was necessary as he seems very healthy just a bit hungry. So, as I already have a good knowledge of birds, I have 19 of various species including 3 chickens, I thought I would see if I could help it. I looked on the net and found I could feed it chick crumb that you feed chickens, luckily I have some. So I mixed some up with warm boiled water and mashed it through a sieve then put it in a plastic bag, cut the corner off and put his beak in. He fed really well. I waited to make sure his crop was empty before giving him a second feed even though he was cheeping at me for more. He's been asleep since that feed at 6pm. He is pooping well and is active. 
Is there anything else I need to do, am I doing anything wrong and how long will he sleep for before I need to feed him again? I was wondering if I should feed him before I go to bed, I stay up very late, 2am, as I don't sleep well. I'm in the UK.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well Done paganqueen. my suggestion would be to feed him/she twice a day. once in the morning and once in the evening-about 7pm. probably should not feed later because of the natural cycle of birds. they need their rest. Ideally its crop would be empty when you feed it again-otherwise it could create problems. you will find it requires more food at a feeding as it grows, pay attention to the volume each time and slowly increase it, and easy does it on filling the crop, less is better than too much. all the best to you!!


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. How old do you think it is? I was thinking about 12 days, would you say that's about right? And from the birds that nest in my tree I think it's a collared dove, would that be correct because we have wood pigeons around as well but not sure if they nest in the tree too.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes it is a dove baby I am almost sure and it is lucky to find you else what a great kind vets you people have there I wonder. Just think of putting down, nothing else. 
Well thanks for caring for him. Keep him warm and well fed. People use Kaytee exact there for babies.
Thanks a lot to take him in and care.  
And yes forgot to mention it doesn't seem to me of more than a week.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for your help Kiddy. I thought it was older than that. I couldn't have let the vet put it to sleep without giving it a chance of life.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

May be, not much experienced with doves but his hairs on body tell that what I guessed, after 8 days feathers start coming out in form of pins what I noticed, but I am not very sure of his age. Well doesn't matter, what you are doing it is the same thing to be done in these ages. 
You did great for him tho some people won't agree to me on this but yes I want him to survive with your efforts so i could have some good examples of babies survival with human interference.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I would feed that baby 3 to 6 times a day and yes before bedtime, let the crop empty only overnight. During the day they are never empty with parents, you can put a drop of ACV in with the feed to help with digestion, so there will be no problems with feeding during the day. I would not let the crop get completely empty during the day, only during the night. In the am when empty a good feed to fill 3/4 full. I find that most people underfeed birds they find. Good work with helping it and not allowing the vet to kill it needlessly.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a darling dove baby! Thank you very much for helping him.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. He has feathers on his wings that are half emerged from the shafts. It's difficult to see and a bit confusing as he still has the yellow downy "fur too", does that make a difference to his age? He weighs around 71g with his crop half full.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is the UK link with rescue centers and other resources and what and how to feed a baby pigeon/dove

Please follow instructions carefully: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm*


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *Here is the UK link with rescue centers and other resources and what and how to feed a baby pigeon/dove
> 
> Please follow instructions carefully: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm*


That is the site I have been using. He seems to be doing well. Had a bit of a stodgy crop so I gave him some water and he seems fine now. drinks water well from a little bowl.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

paganqueen said:


> Thank you for your replies. He has feathers on his wings that are half emerged from the shafts. It's difficult to see and a bit confusing as he still has the yellow downy "fur too", does that make a difference to his age? He weighs around 71g with his crop half full.


Oh if you see little feathers emerging from pins so he must me older than what I said, actually it isn't clear in pic. And he is drinking water on his own from bowl? That's quite good! I rescued a same size baby but never had any water from bowl, rather I used put my wet finger by the sides of his beak and he just seemed to absorb it in his way.
Pls keep us posted about your little sweetheart. He is so cute


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

My husband has just bought a tub of Versele laga hand mix formula. Is that OK for my dove?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't have knowledge about that because we don't have these formulas in India for birds but yes if it mentions baby birds formula, it should surely do. 
Someone else should throw light on it.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for your help kiddy.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My pleasure. If this bird survives I think I will be as happy as you and yes your hard work should pay


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he's getting those pin feathers he could be 9 or 10 days old. At that age, I would feed 3 or 4 times daily, maybe every 6 hours, but only after the crop empties. Don't add new food to old. And adding a bit of warm apple sauce to the feedings, maybe every other time, will also help the digesting.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya that formula is fine. Any hand rearing formula will do, just not too think and remember when you make it up, let it sit for a few minutes and it will thicken and then add more hot water to make it a bit thinner like egg whites. Sounds like your doing fine. Warm water for a drink is good and will get the crop moving, if stuck then do the apple sauce, it works great.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

I figured the little love was cold so I am now walking around with it in my top with tissue round its bottom. It seems more lively now and it's food is digesting more quickly.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes you have to get it warm and well fed. If fed but not warm it won't be able to digest the food. People use heat pads under towels to keep them warm. Warmth is essential and so one of parents never leave them alone in nest always maintaining their temperature else they die. 
Pls keep him warm all the time. I have seen babies dying here being cold. Pls take care of him.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

We are having very warm weather here right now so I was worried he may get too hot but realise now it isn't warm enough for him. I have microwave heat pads, I will put one under his box tonight to make sure he stays warm.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

This baby is changing so quickly. Yesterday he had little bits poking out of the end of his pin feathers now he has almost full feathers.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I note it in my pigeons, in one day they are covered with feathers. Love to see them growing quickly  
I have no words to thank you...


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

The little one had air in his crop today during feeding But I managed to gently push it out and then he ate more. Why is this happening, and can I prevent it? Also when do I start to add seed to his feeds?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

However you are feeding him, just squeeze it enough to pass the air first if any and then feed him.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

I am using a plastic bag with the corner cut off so he sticks his beak right in and sucks it up. It's very messy though and he ends up with it all over his face and his nostrils, I worry he can't breath, plus the air issue. I'm going to try a balloon over a bottle to see if that improves things.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You can even use a bottle for toddlers, just cut its nipple broad enough to get his beak into it and he will feed from it. Or you can use a syringe and cut its front portion and use the same toddler bottle nipple. There are even more method. Just Google hand feeding baby pigeons and you will get ideas on how to do it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

paganqueen said:


> The little one had air in his crop today during feeding But I managed to gently push it out and then he ate more. Why is this happening, and can I prevent it? Also when do I start to add seed to his feeds?


Please dont do that, air in the crop as you fill it is gonna show as two bubble or bulges at the back of his neck, that is to indicate to the bird and you that the tank is full and to stop feeding. Pressing it out you risk aspiration of food from the crop. Leave it be, its no harm UNLESS the entire crop is air balloon then that is a different story and treatment.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

paganqueen said:


> I am using a plastic bag with the corner cut off so he sticks his beak right in and sucks it up. It's very messy though and he ends up with it all over his face and his nostrils, I worry he can't breath, plus the air issue. I'm going to try a balloon over a bottle to see if that improves things.


Please when you give him food this way, which is a great way, use the bottle and balloon method BUT, do it to a count of no more than 5 head shakes or seconds and then pull it away and allow him to breath and do it again as many times as it takes to fill his crop. I observed this time length and duration when my birds were feeding babies. Its roughly 5 head shakes from the parents.


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

CBL said:


> Please when you give him food this way, which is a great way, use the bottle and balloon method BUT, do it to a count of no more than 5 head shakes or seconds and then pull it away and allow him to breath and do it again as many times as it takes to fill his crop. I observed this time length and duration when my birds were feeding babies. Its roughly 5 head shakes from the parents.


Thank you for the advice. I have been stopping him because I am worried he can't breath. I wipe his face making sure his nares are clear. 
He's gaining weight. He was 71g yesterday and 73g today, is that a good gain?


----------



## paganqueen (Jul 3, 2015)

Today the little one doesn't want to be down my top. I was keeping him there, wrapped in tissue,to keep him warm during the day and at night he has a heat pad. Today, he has a very good covering of feathers and wants to sit on my shoulder, under my hair. I take that to mean he doesn't need to be kept as warm. He is still eating well and I am feeding him when his crop is empty, which is 4 times a day around every 5 hours. He is preening himself too.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great!!! I am loving these updates


----------

